# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  7 ngày ở Italia xinh đẹp - Du lịch Ý

## hangnt

*Nếu bạn đang băn khoăn khi lựa chọn giữa nhiều thắng cảnh đẹp ở nước ngoài để tận hưởng một kì nghỉ thì Italia sẽ là một điểm đến hoàn hảo mà bạn không thể nào bỏ qua.* 

Italia là đất nước có vẻ đẹp rạng rỡ, phép lạ đầy cuốn hút của đất nước này là tất cả các kho báu trong một đất nước tuyệt đẹp bao gồm những dãy núi hùng vĩ, hồ điềm tĩnh, hải đảo bình dị, thành phố lộng lẫy, và các làng có tường bao quanh tuyệt vời. Với một khí hậu lý tưởng, ấm áp và dễ chịu, Itala sẽ là một nơi lý tưởng để bạn có một chuyến du lịch thú vị.

Nào bây giờ hãy lập kế hoạch 7 ngày thú vị ở đất nước xinh đẹp này nhé!

*Ngày đầu tiên : Dạo quanh đất nước Italia*


Không làm gì ở đất nước này là không dễ dàng! Dạo một vòng trong các viện bảo tàng nghệ thuật Ý nổi tiếng bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự trân trọng và giàu có về nghệ thuật của đất nước này. Bạn cũng có thể thử tài khéo léo của mình để đồ gốm, thủy tinh thổi, hoặc thư giãn tại một spa huyền thoại La Mã để trẻ hóa cơ thể và tâm hồn của bạn!  Ngoài ra đôi bạn còn có thể thuê và lái một chiếc Ferrari thông qua các ngọn đồi Tuscan tuyệt đẹp, thưởng thức một bữa tối lãng mạn dưới ánh nến ở một nhà hàng có màu sắc ấm cúng và huyền diệu. Bất cứ điều gì bạn đã mơ ước, ở Italia, bạn sẽ tìm thấy được những kinh nghiệm độc đáo nhất, tham quan tốt nhất, và nó sẽ không mất nhiều thời gian để tìm hiểu lý do tại sao tất cả các nước trên thế giới, không có điểm đến kỳ diệu hơn so với Italy.

*Ngày thứ 2 và thứ 3: Venice – Thành phố trên sông*


Hãy tìm đến thành phố nổi trên mặt nước của người Itala này cho tuần trăng mật của bạn để rồi cùng nhau nắm tay ngắm nhìn những ánh sáng lộng lẫy của những tòa nhà soi bóng trên mặt nước, cùng ngồi trên chiếc thuyền gỗ kiểu cổ mũi cong bồng bềnh lướt nhẹ trên các dòng kênh nghe sóng vỗ nhè nhẹ và du ngoạn những công trình văn hóa cổ kính. Sau đó đôi bạn có thể thong thả dạo phố tìm mua những món quà lưu niệm đẹp mắt và đáp xe lửa tham quan những phong cảnh đẹp quanh vùng.

*Ngày thứ 4 : Manarola – Thành phố “nhất thời”*


Thành phố Manarola xinh đẹp rực rỡ bên bờ biển nước. Nằm ở Liguria nước Italia, Manarola được mệnh danh là một trong những thành phố “nhất thời” của nước này. Nó được dựng trên một vách đá chênh vênh hướng ra biển. Bạn có thể dạo quanh thành phố cổ xưa này để ngắm nhìn những vẻ đẹp rực rỡ đầy sắc màu của các tòa nhà và những khung cảnh tuyệt đẹp.

*Ngày thứ 5 : Roma – Thành phố vĩnh hằng*


Thành phố Roma cổ đại được xây dựng trên 7 quả đồi liền nhau và có nhiều công trình kiến trúc cổ như quảng trường, nhà thờ, tu viện, hoàng cung, trường đấu mãnh thú, miếu thần, pháo đài cổ, các tượng thần, vòi phun nước...

Đến với thành phố, đôi bạn sẽ rất thú vị khi được chứng kiến tận mắt các tác phẩm vĩ đại này và sẽ tuyệt vời hơn nếu như bạn đến tham quan Roma vào mùa thu. Dưới ánh nắng vàng, đôi bạn có thể dạo bước trên những tuyến phố cổ, nhìn ngắm các đài phun nước, những đàn bồ câu bay lượn xung quanh và những trang phục rực rỡ của người dân nơi đây như tô vẽ thêm những nét đẹp và lãng mạn của người Ý.

*Ngày thứ 6 : Thành phố Florence - Cái nôi của nghệ thuật*


Florence là một trong những thành phố đẹp nhất nước Ý, trong đó có Nhà thờ Santa Maria del Fiore là một nhà thờ công giáo lớn nhất châu Âu. Chắc chắn bạn sẽ thích ngay vì  bề ngoài của hoàng cung La Mã được bao phủ nhiều bức tranh hoa cương đầy màu sắc mà cho đến ngày nay, mái vòm của nó vẫn lớn nhất thế giới.

*Ngày thứ 7 : Pisa – Tháp nghiêng độc đáo*


Hành trình cuối cùng cho tuần trăng mật đầy thú vị của đôi bạn sẽ là Pisa – một thành phố có tháp nghiêng nổi tiếng và nhiều công trình kiến trúc kỳ vĩ khác. Từ thành phố Florence bạn có thể đi máy bay hoặc bắt xe lửa đến Pisa. Và từ nơi đây bạn có thể đáp chuyến bay để về lại kết thúc một chuyến du lịch đáng nhớ. Tháp nghiêng Pisa là một công trình nghệ thuật có từ lâu đời, vẻ đẹp của tòa tháp cùng với độ nghiêng của nó đã cuốn hút khách du lịch hàng năm tới Pisa. Ngoài ra bạn còn được tận mắt nhìn thấy những kiến trúc độc đáo khác của nước Ý như : Thánh đường Pisa, Vườn bách thảo đại học,…

Đã kết thúc một cuộc hành trình 7 ngày du ngoạn vòng quanh đất nước Italia, chắc chắn đây sẽ là chuyến du lịch đáng nhớ của bạn, vì không những được ngắm nhìn những công trình kiến trúc cổ kỳ vĩ đầy nghệ thuật mà bạn còn được thưởng thức những món ăn ngon nổi tiếng ở Ý và trải nghiệm một tuần tuyệt vời bên những con người thân thiện và hiếu khách.

----------


## loplipop

Đẹp lộng lẫy
Phải chi được đến đây 1 lần

----------


## Amp21

Kiến trúc đẹp và lãng mạn quá

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Tháp nghiêng nhìn đẹp quá
Tuyệt tác nghệ thuật

----------


## lunas2

quá tuyệt^^

----------

